# Missing my pal



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

This weekend we lost a good friend, our dog Diesel. The loss of the family pet was hard enough, but that he literally passed in my 12yo sons arms put me over the edge. Diesel was with us for more than half my sons young life, and when he realized he had gone......well lets just say I hope I never have to hear my kid wail like that again, ever. I will never forget all the joy that big beautiful Greater Swiss brought to our lives....RIP big boy....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I feel ya' My wife and I love our dogs as people love their children. They are "furkids"


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry!  Diesel looks like such a sweet, handsome boy in the photo. my husband and I have 2 Brussels Griffons, and we consider them members of the family. When we lost our 1st griffy to cancer, (he was only 8 yrs old) I thoight I would never, ever get another, due to the intense grief. I read that "having a dog is like having your heart walking around outside your body", and I think it is true. We know they will not live as long as we will, no matter how well we take care of them, but even so, the joy of sharing their brief lives is worth it to me. I eventually found out that the best way to shorten the grieving time, was to get another pup! A 12 yr. old boy is just the right age for a dog of his own! Just a thought...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

When I lost my german shepherd, I felt I would be "cheating" on him to ever love another dog. But it or I should say, he, came to me in a dream and told me it was ok to love another dog. When your dog passes, I fully believe he or she would want you to give another of their species the same love and good home that you gave them. Knowing that they are not here to receive that home and love. You will meet again in the afterlife.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I can relate to your grief. In 1995, I lost my baby girl Holly (beagle mix - 11 yrs old) 2 days after we laid my grandmother (whom I was very close to) to rest.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have an old saying..."Losing a loved one never hurts less, it only hurts less often"


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys thank you for all the kind words, you really made the new kid here, feel like part of the family.

As for getting a new one, its on the we'll see list.....the pain is still too fresh....we'll see.
Thanks again, I really wasn't sure if this was the right place for this, but I needed to put it out there....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sometimes a grieving period is a good thing. When we lost our last dog, Mason. It was on a Friday at the vet's. He didn't make it through an operation. He was a boxer mix. We loved everything about him and wanted a full blooded boxer. At the time, we didn't want two dogs. We felt that would be unfair to Mason after him being a single dog all his life. But after he passed, comming home Friday and Saturday to an empty house was unbearable. The next day we just happened to see an ad on Craigslist for pure bred boxer puppies. Getting him so soon and having to deal with his needs as a pup sure helped up with the grieving process.
This is Riley last summer
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/Riley052911060.jpg[/IMG
This is him when we got him and a couple pics of him growing up
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/Riley052409012.jpg
















I just love him SOOOO much.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

The img code didn't copy right on the first pic


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I really like Boxers, and I've seen some super cute ones, but that face takes adorable to a whole new level! If I knew how to post a photo, I'd share a photo of my goofy griffons, in memory of Diesel, and Mason, and all the other good furry faced friends that have been so loved!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

To post pics, they must first be on a picture hosting site such as photobucket. Then use the IMG code.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i can't have dogs or cats as i am very allergic to them...but several years ago my daughter and her fiance disregarded that fact and decided that they had to have a dog...all of a sudden one day this Rotweiler puppy appears out of nowhere...
i was certainly a bit perturbed..but he was there...it was their dog....but why did he sleep next to my bed...and why was i the one he followed around...and how come i was the one that was training him..
thst pup had a tough beginning......he got sick so we took him to the vet...he had heartworms...he was there for 5 days and actually came through just fine...
we lived upstairs in an old double that had a big balcony type front porch...my daughter left the door open and he went out and squeezed through the railing and fell to the concrete below....off to the vet again..he had a broken leg...they patched him up and we took him home...he still refused to sleep anywhere except next to my bed...
we moved and a couple of years later he went wandering while i was at work...i'm sure he went looking for a girlfriend....but we never saw him after that... 
i definitely loved that pooch...the kids said that he was their dog ; but both the dog and i knew differently....
if i were not allergic to them i would get another rot...
there is no other creature on this earth that is so dedicated to it's master....
in time angelo....there will be another to fill the void left by the passing of Diesel..


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

What a beautiful boxer,BV77 hes a handsome boy. Great story John thanks for sharing it with us. Its funny how hard some dogs will try to befriend the one person who is the least likley to want the dog near them. I too am allergic to most dogs and cats, when selecting ours I had to spend several hours with the prospects, prior to making our purchase, to see how I would react. I am totally allergic to my sister in laws dog, yet from the minute I walk into her house till the time I go home that dog will not leave my side. He just wants me to accept him, not understanding why I distance myself from him.... and BV77.....its amazing....I have a wife and 2 kids at home....and yet...the house feels empty, that big mush was my shadow.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is a couple of pictures of Diesel when we first brought him home...how can you not fall in love with that!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I love boxers! Nice looking dog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree angelo...he was adorable...

this is bear as a pup..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

What a sweetie, John.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

He could almost be Diesel's big brother.....good looking pup


----------

